# 1/4 sawn white oak



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have said it before (to much consternation from others) and will say it again...I am not a big fan of oak :confused1:. But a customer wanted a white oak quartersawn/kiln dried/straight edged/thickness planed. I did what I could . Not bad looking stuff (for boring old oak).


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Gad Darren, that stuff is truly ugly. What was that guy thinking?

It's almost as ugly as Black Walnut.

Oh yeah.....just finished our kitchen remodel and used QSWO throughout. Mission style. It's quite pretty, if I do say so...(as he pats his back)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The good , bad and the ugly?*

It's almost as ugly as Black Walnut.

Oh yeah.....just finished our kitchen remodel and used QSWO throughout. Mission style. It's quite pretty, if I do say so...(as he pats his back)[/quote]

Seems like that would require some pictures don't you think, Gene?
We never would have known if you hadn't mentioned it:no:......bill


----------



## creeker46 (Jan 5, 2009)

Daren
I always look forward to your milling pictures! Keep em' coming.
Very nice ugly wood by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Daren said:


> I have said it before (to much consternation from others) and will say it again...I am not a big fan of oak :confused1:. But a customer wanted a white oak quartersawn/kiln dried/straight edged/thickness planed. I did what I could . Not bad looking stuff (for boring old oak).


Very nice, I have over 900bdft of WO milled already and now it's sitting and drying:yes: I btw, like oak:blink:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

man that stuff is butt ugly. how can you sleep knowing you're accepting money for that junk. :laughing:


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> man that stuff is butt ugly. how can you sleep knowing you're accepting money for that junk. :laughing:


Thats simple, the next oak log he gets he can saw and just give it away to all of us. Im sure we can figure out something to do with it, even if its just for heat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

JDavis21835 said:


> Thats simple, the next oak log he gets he can saw and just give it away to all of us. Im sure we can figure out something to do with it, even if its just for heat. :thumbsup:


I keep telling my friends that heat with oak that it's carcinogenic when it burns, and I'll be happy to take it off their hands and dispose of it properly.:icon_smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Seems like that would require some pictures don't you think, Gene?
> We never would have known if you hadn't mentioned it:no:......bill



OK, They're stored on the wife's 'puter. When I get back there, I'll send some.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> how can you sleep knowing you're accepting money for that junk. :laughing:


I toss and turn...but I manage


----------

